# Benidorm.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

I've been to Benidorm in Spain at least half-a-dozen times and Spain itself many times more.. Despite the Brits trying to turn iBenidorm into Blackpool or Brighton with sunshine, the old town is still a charming place to wander around and there is lots to do. Again, the light and shade absolutely fascinates me so I tried to capture a feel of it here. (The frame, again, is simulated).


----------

